# formas compartidas de convivencia



## beenni

Cine îmi poate da o mână de ajutor?
  Cum s-ar putea traduce termenul “formas compartidas de convivencia”? Mie mi se pare pleonastic insă clientul îmi insistă ca trebuie să găsesc o echivalenţă sintagmei spaniole.
  Contextul este:
  “La finalidad de esta publicación es facilitar la integración de las personas recién llegadas, favorecer la aceptación de la diversidad de nuestra sociedad y construir formas compartidas de convivencia.”
    Mulţumiri.


----------



## jazyk

Din păcat nu te pot ajuta, dar şi eu cred că este o expresie redundantă.


----------



## beenni

Nu? Este aiurea. Am abandonat ideea, în ciuda opoziţiilor clientului. M-am gândit că a fi client cu bani nu înseamnă neapărat a fi şi client cu carte.


PS:     În română se zice “din păcate”.


----------



## alinapopi

Buna,

Eu cred ca aici are sensul de _diverse, diferite. Diverse forme de convietuire._

_Compartir _are si sensul asta.

Saludos.


----------



## beenni

Salut Alinapopi,
  Am citit răspunsul tău şi îti mulţumesc pentru ajutor însă mă îndoiesc că lucrurile ar sta aşa. În afară de asta am găsit în textul original construcţii pe de-a dreptul ilariante din punct de vedere semantic sau lexical ceea ce mă face să îmi menţin ideea iniţială: instituţia care mi-a oferit serviciul are bani dar nu are persoane care să cunoască limba lui Cervantes.
  Pentru a tăia nodul gordian, Dicţionarul Academiei Spaniole ne zice aşa:
  “compartir : 1. tr. Repartir, dividir, distribuir algo en partes.
  2. tr. Participar en algo.”
  “Divers” mi se pare forţat. Cel puţin cu greu aş rezolva astfel echivocul şi personal l-aş considera un rămăşag pierdut.
  Încă o dată mulţumesc şi îţi doresc o zi bună.


----------



## alinapopi

Beenni,

Probabil ai dreptate. Pe mine ma influenteaza mult si limba colocviala vorbita aici, de aceea ti-am oferit aceasta varianta.

In speranta ca ai gasit o solutie,

Salutari,
Alina


----------

